
Some Notes On iTunes LP - Hagelin
http://jayrobinson.org/2009/09/11/some-notes-on-itunes-lp/
======
unalone
I wish there were more LPs available out the door: I don't like the current
selection, but I'd _kill_ for a Tubular Bells LP done in this vein.

I can't wait till this catches on and there are thousands of LPs to pick from.
This is the sort of extra functionality that makes buying music rather than
stealing it worth the consumer's money.

------
ugh
Great[edit: !!!] Would be even cooler if it fully worked in Safari and other
browsers.

I guess they didn’t include fonts because of licensing woes. I wonder what
that does to accessibility.

~~~
ugh
The “Great.” is entirely non-sarcastic. Funny how “Great.” has come to denote
sarcasm. I would guess that is why I was downvoted. If you mistake my “Great.”
for sarcasm the comment is indeed vile. My mistake.

~~~
zandorg
An exclamation mark helps - "Great!"

~~~
ugh
See my edit :)

------
jasonlbaptiste
One thought I've had:

Do this for education and textbooks. Has anyone tried to create a simple
iTunes LP themselves and open it in iTunes.

------
lux
I wish I could find info for artists on creating these. So much potential for
creativity here, and I hope that's opened up to indies sooner than later and
not just the majors.

------
xsmasher
Interesting for two reasons: gives an incentive to buy the album not pirate,
and gives an incentive to buy _from iTunes_ \- not from Amazon or another
service.

------
desu
I see no point to this at all, but seems some people like it. When I listen to
music I'm appreciating the creative output of the artist; there's no need for
it to be dolled up by animated web pages and visualisers and what not. In fact
I find that kind of thing distracting and usually annoying, like those DVDs
which have some half-ass custom menu effect meant to "put you in the mood" or
something; I wish I could just skip it.

Still, glad (and somewhat surprised) to see it's not an encrypted, proprietary
black box. Kudos to Apple for that and a great advertisement for the excellent
Webkit.

~~~
lux
I can see if this is poorly done it will become annoying like a repeating DVD
intro for sure. But as an artist, this also gives an opportunity to be not
just musical but visual and even interactive. If it's based on webkit, sky's
the limit for what you can embed. A listener chatter box? Why not? These could
totally hook up to a server for interactive elements and ongoing content
updates. You could tell a whole story in one of these.

I love vinyl LPs because the larger visual format is more immersive and I take
the time out to enjoy the experience. On the computer, I find all music
becomes background music, which is a shame. So I'm really looking forward to
what artists (myself included, hopefully :) will do with this. I hope it lives
up to that experience and becomes the new standard "LP" that other players
adopt too.

~~~
desu
... but if you want to do that, why not just have a website so everyone can
look at it? You don't need to tie it to people who bought the album on iTunes.

I understand your point about music moving into the background when you're at
a computer, and agree to some extent, but I think that's more to do with the
fact you are sitting in front of an entertaining multi-function device rather
than on a couch in front of a dedicated stereo system. It is possible to set
up the latter even with a computer, and you'll still be distracted by all the
possible activities with your computer even if you have a bundled web site to
look at.

I agree that it's good to have something album-related to look at, to allow
you to concentrate on the music more. Personally I think computers are the
worst possible device to fulfil this role but don't have any other solutions.

~~~
lux
Very true about computers. I find even with CDs I don't get the same thing as
with vinyl though. It's just not as compelling an artistic medium.

As to putting it on a website, that could work and some people have done
exactly that, but this is cool because it turns that novelty into a product
you can sell (access to a restricted area of a band's website on the promise
it'll be there in a year's time is a hard sell by comparison) and this is
where people know to go to buy music now so the expectation that it will cost
something is already in their minds. So this just works better as a saleable
product.

